# Bradford White Water Heater Anode Replacement



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

First you have to disconnect the hot outlet from the rest of the house plumbing. It is common to slice a copper outlet pipe a few inches above where it connects to the heater. It is easy to splice the pipe back together when you are done using a copper sleeve that does not have a dimple in the middle and that will slide all the way on one pipe and then halfway back to fit over both pipes.

Does the hot water outlet have a hex head allowing you to unscrew it and remove it, anode and all?

Be careful unscrewing things from the top of the heater. You don't want the entire heater to twist and possibly break off the gas pipe down below. It might be easier to unscrew the things on top if the tank stays at least 3/4 full of water.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

pgs said:


> Have Model MITW5OL6BN12 aprox. 6 years old and want to replace anode/hot-water outlet/plastic-lined steel nipple and is used in the hot-water port.
> 
> What is the best way to replace anode?


first buy a new anode rod from a bradford white supplier. then remove the hot nipple and install the new anode rod with attached nipple in it's place.


----------



## pgs (Apr 28, 2010)

Removed the old anode which was completly consumed. Installed the new one and all seems to be OK. Given that the old anode was completly consumed is it possible that damage to the tank has started?


----------

